# Best Businesses in Recession?



## KFB123 (21 Jan 2009)

I am wondering what types of businesses are the best to surivive recessions. I've heard Bookies, cinemas and garden centres are the best. Also sales of coffee goes up in these times.
Anyone any thoughts on this?


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Discount retailers (Lidl & Aldi etc) should do well. I wouldn't try muscling in on their business though.
Pawn Brokers, repossession companies and money lenders should also do well.


----------



## Kintyre (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

if people dont have the cash to buy new products then they will spend on maintainence - car repair, laundrette, carpet cleaners


----------



## Caveat (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Less established or well known (therefore generally, cheaper) tradespeople may benefit.


----------



## mathepac (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



Purple said:


> ... Pawn Brokers, repossession companies ...


Beat me to it. 


Purple said:


> ... money lenders should also do well.


Like the banks?


----------



## truthseeker (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Scrapyards. Was at the local scrapyard this morning and got into a chat about this subject with guy on counter. He told me that the 80s were boom time for the business, no one buying new cars, getting parts for old one (and too expensive to go to main dealer).


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Undertakers. Because people still die. Especially at this time of year.


----------



## Askar (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

What about shoe repair shops?  people can't afford new shoes and wearing out ole ones walking around looking for a job!


----------



## MOB (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

I think I recall reading that Cinemas tend to do ok in a recession - it is a cheap night out.


----------



## LennyBriscoe (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



MOB said:


> I think I recall reading that Cinemas tend to do ok in a recession - it is a cheap night out.


 
And echoing your point MOB; DVD rental shops and Pizza parlours...


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



mathepac said:


> Like the banks?


Like the banks but interest over 21% and you have to get a few slab headed guys in black leather jackets instead of tellers.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

The local chipper, Chinese take-away etc.


----------



## noelf (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Markets and Carboot sales


----------



## mosstown (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Asda


----------



## Simeon (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Kitchen gadgets etc as people (once again) learn to cook tasty food for a small outlay.


----------



## Dinny (22 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Spoke to a Butcher said things were improving for him. Especially on the Sunday roast front. Families stop going out to hotels for a Sunday dinner and not going away on as many long weekends so stay at home and cook. They are also using the left over meat for dinner on Monday


----------



## computerman (22 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Bailiff


----------



## Nutso (22 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Had an interview with the company behind the technology for the national lottery - they said they are much busier in a recession!


----------



## gillarosa (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

I've been chatting to people I shop with as a consumer and Bookies have been experiencing a downturn since last Spring, and the lady in the Chinese said business is way down and they are not anticipating an upturn any time soon, for them its been since the new year. 

The Cinema used to do well during bad times here in Ireland, but as the cost of attending had increased considerably and many people have an extensive number of channels at home which are relatively cheap I can't see it being sustained, ditto dvd rental its crazy money for short term rental.

People in the US used to say McDonalds was relatively recession proof but as more and more branches open there is less scope for the individual franchises to be at capacity, plus there has been so much information about the health issues associated with the brand it would have to be affected.

Lotto and all Lotto products for sure. If they were sensible they would introduce a €1 face value lottery product, even with a smaller prize, they would pick up the former players who gave up because they believe €3 / €4 would buy them something more.


----------



## xeresod (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



gillarosa said:


> Lotto and all Lotto products for sure. If they were sensible they would introduce a €1 face value lottery product, even with a smaller prize, they would pick up the former players who gave up because they believe €3 / €4 would buy them something more.


 

They already have - _[broken link removed]_


----------



## gillarosa (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



xeresod said:


> They already have - _[broken link removed]_


 
Thanks! and you know I've watched the ad so many times and that aspect of it never jumped out at me, must have mentally switched off when he started singing about Monday being great!


----------



## setanta1 (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



LennyBriscoe said:


> And echoing your point MOB; DVD rental shops and Pizza parlours...


 Got to disagree on the DVD shop - I suspect that Movie channels, cheaper DVDs in the like of HMV/Virgin, pirate DVDs and on-line entertainment have all combined to kill-off the DVD store. I live in a town of 7,000 people that has had no DVD store for the past two years.


----------



## george.shaw (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Butchers, bakers, candle stick makers.
Look for trades/ business that did well in 1920's Germany or 1930's US.
Businesses that help to cut costs and be more frugal will do well especially if they trade in or sell life's essentials - food, energy, transport etc.
Will not be all old style businesses and think Ebay.ie, buyandsell.ie and other businesses that facilitate trade efficiently and cheaply will do well.


----------



## silvermints (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



MOB said:


> I think I recall reading that Cinemas tend to do ok in a recession - *it is a cheap night out*.


 
Really... what cinema do you use


----------



## Eblanoid (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



silvermints said:


> Really... what cinema do you use



Might be referring to this:

http://www.cineworld.ie/unlimited


----------



## elgransenor (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Retail business of some description imho.
I started one in the last recession in 1986 and did well.

Why? Because I worked really hard and in a recession CASH is king.

Good luck with whatever but positive cash flow is a huge asset.


----------



## mercman (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



Purple said:


> money lenders should also do well.



Yeah, but what a dirty business


----------



## Simeon (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



mercman said:


> Yeah, but what a dirty business


According to the Gardai, the present fellows from de banks were washing it first before puting it out to work


----------



## Ancutza (25 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

My brother-in-law has a meat processing business specialising in home cured & smoked meats.  Very much a niche market.  The Christmas just gone saw his turnover up over 50% on 2007.

I'd say that the food business is relatively recession proof.  After all people still have to eat.  I'd also agree with Vanilla on the undertakers although I'd say that in both instances customers might seek cheaper products from the same supplier.


----------



## Darth Vader (25 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



LennyBriscoe said:


> And echoing your point MOB; DVD rental shops and Pizza parlours...


 
Doesnt look like the DVD rental business is all that secure after all - 
"Chartbusters goes bust as debts mount up to €20m" Herald.ie


----------



## Vanilla (25 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



Ancutza said:


> I'd also agree with Vanilla on the undertakers although I'd say that in both instances customers might seek cheaper products from the same supplier.


 
I dunno. People in the first stages of grief are, IME, more likely to say- only the best will do. Later, they might privately regret that top of the range coffin or the five course hotel meal, but then it will be too late. Cynical, moi?


----------



## Complainer (25 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Accountants working as receivers, liquidators, examiners etc


----------



## guy incognit (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

chemists do well apparently too


----------



## mghchilli (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

how does somebody start a shoe repair shop.ie equipment,training any franchises in shoe repairs out there???


----------



## skatter (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

PIZZA is a great investment, go for franchises like FourStar


----------



## jimmyb (1 Feb 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

how do bookies do in these current times???


----------



## Simeon (1 Feb 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Paddy Power shares heading south.


----------



## ajapale (1 Feb 2009)

Army Surplus Stores and Second Hand Book Stores.

Any one remember the Uneeda shops in Cork in the late 70's and early 80's


----------



## Simeon (1 Feb 2009)

Not so sure of the former ........... most of their customers have returned to the Baltic states.


----------



## mainasia (10 Mar 2009)

KFB123 said:


> I am wondering what types of businesses are the best to surivive recessions. I've heard Bookies, cinemas and garden centres are the best. Also sales of coffee goes up in these times.
> Anyone any thoughts on this?


 
Small stands selling drinks and snacks, low overheads on rent, labour and insurance, high margin, low capital cost.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*



gillarosa said:


> The Cinema used to do well during bad times here in Ireland, but as the cost of attending had increased considerably and many people have an extensive number of channels at home which are relatively cheap I can't see it being sustained.


 
Cinemas are booming. They always have been, and they always will.

People will just take food in with them more, but people are still paying a lot of dosh on a daily basis bringing in large groups and families.


----------



## Statler (10 Mar 2009)

Certainly in the US cinemas make more of their profit from the sale of food and drinks than from ticket sales. Not sure if it is the same here, but I would guess it is not too different.

People bringing in their own food in increasing numbers will hurt profitability.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

Its the same. Ticket sales profits go to the film distributors. Food profits go to the bosses.

However. For every one person bringing in food, theres twenty that don't and instead buy their stuff at the concessions stand. Major profits to be had.


----------



## meatmonger (10 Mar 2009)

meat business doing well,

getting good money for cuts / mince that we couldn't give away 2 years ago

car repair shops doing well.

donestic appliance repair people doing well

discount stores doing well, inlcuding pound shops


----------



## KFB123 (11 Mar 2009)

I've heard recently that security businesses are thriving at the minute for obvious reasons


----------



## breffiniman (8 Apr 2009)

*Re: Best Businesses in Recession???*

Hi setanta 1 you mentioned you live in a town with 7000 people and no video store what town is this? I am looking at some video store prospects


----------



## MichaelBurke (9 Apr 2009)

Networking business/organisers are popping up all over the place at the moment.


----------

